# Keyboard similar to webOS?



## chinkster (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi I was wondering if you guys knew of any keyboards that are similar to the webOS keyboard? Im using thumb keyboard right now but just want to try something new. I like the layout of the webos one as the keys are easy to reach

HP Touchpad CM9


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

download jellybean keyboard from market and enable PC layout.


----------



## hummer010 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hackers keyboard is a good replacement. Its available in the market, has the number keys, and the arrow keys. It also does the predictive words like the jelly bean keyboard.

Sent from my aokp_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

I asked this same question last week, a few people turned me towards Hacker's keyboard.
Took me a while to find the setting, and get them the way I like, but now.... I LOVE IT.


----------



## hummer010 (Sep 13, 2012)

colt223 said:


> I asked this same question last week, a few people turned me towards Hacker's keyboard.
> Took me a while to find the setting, and get them the way I like, but now.... I LOVE IT.


Ditto. It took me a bit to get on to it, but now I prefer it over the webos keyboard.

I tried the Jelly Bean keyboard from the market, but I didn't know about the PC Layout option. I might have to try that. I really like the Jelly Bean keyboard on my Nexus S.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

go to the advanced ,custom input style, add english layout there will be a few option qwerty,azerty,dvorak and pc. im also hacker keyboard user before.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

hacker's keyboard


----------



## rghilliard (Nov 8, 2011)

FloatNSplit Tablet Keyboard from a.I.type is great. I don't like the split keyboards, but there is one with that is not split and an option for numbers at the top.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

this is how it looks.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I particularly like the arrow keys on Hacker's Keyboard. In some situations, positioning the cursor with one's finger becomes a real hassle and using the arrow keys makes it super simple.


----------



## ejt2222 (Oct 9, 2012)

kaede said:


> this is how it looks.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


I love the PC layout look posted here, but I can't find that setting. First, there are two Jelly Bean Keyboard apps in the Market. I installed the one by VLLWP. Is that the right one? If so, is the PC layout an additional theme I need to download?

Thanks for your help.

EDIT: Sorry, I missed your instructions to go to the advanced settings, custom input styles. I've done that and the keyboard looks similar to the photo you posted, except the color scheme is still the dark android default rather than the nice lighter shades you displayed. How did you get the keys to look just like the webOS keyboard? Did you load a skin? When I play with the colors, I can't reproduce anything remotely as nice as what you show here. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## shrisha (Oct 9, 2012)

kaede said:


> this is how it looks.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


thats realy nice looking keyboard! could you please explane how to do this please. I followed your instruction but nothing changed.
thanks.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

u need to buy the pro version that support theme. theme name is rapid. and its free.
and yes its the vllwp

the free version also do the same thing except the theming.


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

I am trying to configure jellybean keyboard, I went into advanced and selected the pc layout, but I cant get it to actually show. looks like exactly what I want from your screenshot. grrr.

Edit... got it... awesome...


----------



## turando (Aug 21, 2012)

I really like this keyboard and bought the pro version. I downloaded the rapid theme, applied that and also added English (US) PC layout. Somehow the numbers don't show up on the top row the way they do in the screenshot. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

turando said:


> I really like this keyboard and bought the pro version. I downloaded the rapid theme, applied that and also added English (US) PC layout. Somehow the numbers don't show up on the top row the way they do in the screenshot. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?


yes, it took me a while to figure it out also.
Once you go into advanced settings and enable the pc layout, then you have to go into the 'Default' settings that are right above the keyboard settings, in the keyboard and input methods options.
You will then have a new language setting. Mine says exactly:
"English (US) (English (United States))"
in place of the shorter:
"English (US)"

Select the new one, and of course set jelly bean keyboard as the default, then you should have the number keys.


----------



## turando (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you so much. Yes that fixed it for me. Would have been lost without your help. I do really like this keyboard, great layout. One thing i did change was to set the key text size to 120 and slightly increase the key height. I also made the hint popup colour darker to make it easier to see.


----------

